# What is the Pay scales in your area?



## DawnParr (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm just curious, i live in Flora, IL (Middle of No-where).  I am just a begginer and getting ready for my EMT-B class and i have looked a little for jobs in the surrounding areas and what their payscales are, but if you guys do not mind sharing what you make at your current position, please let us know what you make! Who knows, maybe some of us will move to get your salary too! lol just kidding.


----------



## csh89 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I dont have a job as one, but the county i live in actually has a pay scale calculator on their site, so people can see how much they make, generally here in my county, I am in Florida btw, the start pay is like 8.75 an hour and they calculate it to about 25k base pay a year for a EMT-B.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 1, 2009)

In my travels, I've noticed this to be a good rule of thumb for pay scale heirarchy from lowest to highest:
- private EMS, low pay and substandard benefits
- third service EMS, low to mediocre pay, usually with pension and decent   benefits
- hospital based EMS, decent hourly wage, fair to excellent benefits, retirement typically 401k or 403b only
- fire based EMS, either single role(no suppression duties) or dual role(crosstrained as a FF), fair to excellent salary, excellent benefits for large depts, great pension with DROP - you effectively retire, but keep working for up to three more years, both drawing a paycheck and banking your retirement checks in a tax deferred account until you stop working altogether. Great for paying off a house!

Higher pay scales seem to center around coastal Cali, the NoVa/DC/MD area, or the NY/Boston region. The Carolinas pay dirt. I know not of other areas.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 1, 2009)

[you effectively retire, but keep working for up to three more years, banking your retirement checks in a tax deferred account until you stop working altogether

Wow..I want that one!


----------



## 46Young (Aug 2, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> [you effectively retire, but keep working for up to three more years, banking your retirement checks in a tax deferred account until you stop working altogether
> 
> Wow..I want that one!



Thanks for the chart you sent in the e-mail. A good number of large fire based services have the DROP. A former co worker at Charleston County EMS(third service) told me that they had a DROP also. I'm not sure, never checked it out, as I made up my mind that I wanted to leave after about a month or so of working there.

This link explains the concept:
http://benefitsattorney.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=14

When you google DROP program, different states pop up. It might help some search for depts with DROP.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 2, 2009)

For the OP, I started at a private company, Hunter Ambulance-Ambulette Inc. at Inwood, NY per diem for 9.50/hr. 
http://www.hunterambulance.com/employment.html

My next job was as an EMT for NSLIJ CEMS in Queens and Long Island NY for 15/hr to 20/hr, + 10% shift differential for afternoon and overnight shifts. 40 hour workweek.

Next was as a medic for the same place, for 22/hr up to 31/hr, + differential. 
http://www.nslij.com/body.cfm?id=160

Then there was CCEMS. You start as a paramedic crew member for 6 months at a rate of 38,000/yr, with an increase to 45,000/yr as a crew chief. EMT's are at about 10/hr. 24/48 schedule.
https://jobsweb.charlestoncounty.org/hronline/public/vacancylisting.aspx

Fairfax County FRD(VA) pays 53,887/yr, F18/step 3, work schedule WOWOWOOOO, a modified 24/48. We receive about 4800/yr for ALS certification pay, $2/hr to ride as an engine medic, and $3/hr to ride the box as a medic. That makes a new medic's base about 65,000/yr or so. FF/EMT's begin at 18/1, which is two steps less, at about 48,000/yr. No additional pay or other bonuses. Privates in the area pay BLS 9-11/hr, medics 13-20/hr.
http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/fr/recruitment/


----------



## emtbill (Aug 2, 2009)

46Young said:


> Fairfax County FRD(VA) pays 53,887/yr, F18/step 3, work schedule WOWOWOOOO, a modified 24/48. We receive about 4800/yr for ALS certification pay, $2/hr to ride as an engine medic, and $3/hr to ride the box as a medic. *That makes a new medic's base about 65,000/yr or so.* FF/EMT's begin at 18/1, which is two steps less, at about 48,000/yr. No additional pay or other bonuses. Privates in the area pay BLS 9-11/hr, medics 13-20/hr.
> http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/fr/recruitment/



:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Jesus, I see they hire EMT-I too...is the pay the same? I'm sure the call volume is high, but how do they get that kind of money to pay medics? I have never heard of a medic starting at that much, around here in SWVA you might break $32k. What about experience? I have over a year of bring released as an ALS provider, but I have no fire training. I see that is not required for employment. Do they teach that to you as a probie? I also have a bachelor's in chemistry and biochemistry, will they give credit for a BS? I will have to seriously consider finishing my second degree at GWU/GMU and work there.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 2, 2009)

emtbill said:


> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Jesus, I see they hire EMT-I too...is the pay the same? I'm sure the call volume is high, but how do they get that kind of money to pay medics? I have never heard of a medic starting at that much, around here in SWVA you might break $32k. What about experience? I have over a year of bring released as an ALS provider, but I have no fire training. I see that is not required for employment. Do they teach that to you as a probie? I also have a bachelor's in chemistry and biochemistry, will they give credit for a BS? I will have to seriously consider finishing my second degree at GWU/GMU and work there.



The dept currently compensates EMt-I's and P's the same. Call volume varies from station to station. Fairfax is in close proximity to the center of the universe, D.C. and has plenty of affluent residents and a large amount of business. Local 2068 has done a fantastic job of keeping us at the head of the pack for compensation, benefits, and working conditions.

If the pay was any less, the dept would lose it's best talent, and would generally only be able to amass an inferior hiring pool. The depr attracts many from all over the country, and as such can afford to be selective with who they hire. I'm currently on pace to make over 80k this year with a minimal amount of OT.

A VA or NR P or I card are all that you'll need at the moment. Call recruitment and get the ball rolling. 

I didn't have any fire training either. They'll give you everything in the academy. Prior education won't help with hiring, but can be applied for extra points on promotional exams.

The schedule is rotating, so going to school may prove difficult unless you can work out multiple shift exchanges to attend classes.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's a cheesy video for no good reason:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwrIYeryccI


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2009)

For more information and dollar amounts a quick search will find tons of discussions on pay/salary/etc.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 2, 2009)

The county where i volunteer

B - $9.00/ hr
I - $10.00/hr
P- $11.00/hr FT  $13.00/hr PT

The city where i live

Hires Paramedics only starting $42,000-$45,000 / year  (i've heard rumors of people making up to $50,000, but i don't think starting out that way.)

But this is also a city job with a large union.  I hear the benefits are quite excellent.

they do hire basics as dispatch.


----------



## Melclin (Aug 2, 2009)

Not that it's important to you, what with Victoria being about 12,000 kilometres away, but if you're just asking out of interest:

The basic shift structure here is two 10 hour day shifts followed by two 14 hour night shifts, then 4 days off. There's heaps of variation, though. 10 weeks annual leave, usually taken in two blocks I think.

Basic rate for a paramedic is $30/hour (I think, obviously I'm a student, I might not be up to date, a pay raise has been in the works for a while), works out to about 60,000/yr, plus the 9% superannuation (that's A$, which is 60-85% of the American dollar). Many work overtime, I know of one medic who earned 100k through overtime. I don't know what MICA paramedics get paid, it's slightly more..but not much. Poor :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s.



EDIT: seriously? That's a swear word? Poor buggers then.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 2, 2009)

BLS (Ambulance officer) ~$27-33,000 USD
ILS (Paramedic) ~$31-37,000 USD
ALS (Advanced Paramedic) ~$34-41,000 USD


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 2, 2009)

Whe I worked Ambulance (3 years ago) starting for EMT was $13.36/hr with a 4% increase yearly.

Locally, Ambulance pays EMT about $10.00, whihc is better than back in 2000, when it was $7.25.

At the Snow Park we know start EMTs and MFRs off at $10.00 (w/ 2 free meals and snow gear) and their first two weeks on the job dictate if we immediately bump that up to as much as $12.00.  That is way better than was was starting back when I started in 2002: $8.25... period.  This is still better than some othe snow-type recreational facilities that pay even their EMT Managers just slightly over minimum wage.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 2, 2009)

Heres one search result.

http://www.emtlife.com/search.php?searchid=919140

In case you do not know how to search look toward right upper side of page.  Click search.  You can type in the box and search or click advance search and narrow it down more.   Hope this helps.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Aug 5, 2009)

Ouch! Seeing all those numbers makes me glad to be up here!!

EMR (EMT-B $16 per hour
EMT $24-$30 per hour
EMT-P $30-$38 per hour


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 5, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> The county where i volunteer
> 
> B - $9.00/ hr
> I - $10.00/hr
> P- $11.00/hr FT  $13.00/hr PT



Am I missing something?  How can you be paid _and_ be a volunteer :wacko:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 5, 2009)

volunteers were not listed on his payscale. he can volunteer there and those are what payed employees make


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 6, 2009)

8jim... i i never realized that austin had a third service EMS system... thats awesome!!! seems like a great organization to work for... is this true?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 6, 2009)

i volunteer there.

i was just posting the pay scale that I found out.


Austin has AMR, Acadian, and Guardian also, i believe.  ATCEMS are the 911 guys, but occasional 911 calls slip out to the privates.

I'm volunteering an hour away from austin.  Pretty rough on the driving and 12 hour shifts, but I usually manage to get 24 hour shifts, its more worth my time to stay for that long.  I like it, I am ALWAYS welcome on an ambulance, so if the tones drop when i'm there, i can jump on.


----------



## Seaglass (Aug 6, 2009)

It might also be worth considering that some volunteer positions, especially in fire, offer pretty good benefits. I've seen free training, health insurance, life insurance, tuition reimbursement, retirement pensions, free physicals, significant discounts on all kinds of stuff, tax exemptions, and so on. Benefits offered and activity requirements to qualify vary widely from department to department, but it might be worth looking into, depending on your situation.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 6, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> 8jim... i i never realized that austin had a third service EMS system... thats awesome!!! seems like a great organization to work for... is this true?




ATCEMS is an awesome system, great pay and benefits. 1st year straight pay off of a 40 hour work week is in the upper $40's. I know a few folks making $80k+ with moderate OT.

Also a popular option is Williamson County, another great system with decent pay and benefits.

Other than that, you have the privates. AMR is, well, AMR. what else can I say. Guardian sucks and I am actually surprised they are still in business with some of the tactics they pulled in their 911 contracts. Acadian is o.k. but logistically challenged in Austin being so far away from their motherland...........

Its the same game, just different players........


----------



## exodus (Aug 6, 2009)

I make greater than 10.50 hour base pay. (No more than 15 cents more than that) and have full benefits. I'm an EMT-B in an EMT position, only been at this company a little more than 3 and a half months.


----------



## nubi2probi (Aug 24, 2009)

Soo confused why is the pay scale SO different in the US compared to Canada.


Im hoping to start the EMT course this jan.   glad im in canada lool

pay is AWSOME here compared to you states guys.

Come to the light


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 24, 2009)

medik said:


> Soo confused why is the pay scale SO different in the US compared to Canada.
> 
> 
> Im hoping to start the EMT course this jan.   glad im in canada lool
> ...



Don't tempt me!  I actually did consider moving to Canada several years ago.


----------



## nubi2probi (Aug 24, 2009)

its nice up here...

less gun crimes
BUT
we get F*D up SNOWY WINTERS...


make your trade haha

EMT-P in my city start hourly in my city is 30-38$ an hour.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 24, 2009)

medik said:


> its nice up here...
> 
> less gun crimes
> BUT
> ...



Read the thread on comparing cost of living and you will have your answer...


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Read the thread on comparing cost of living and you will have your answer...




Here it is.


http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14415


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 24, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> ATCEMS is an awesome system, great pay and benefits. 1st year straight pay off of a 40 hour work week is in the upper $40's. I know a few folks making $80k+ with moderate OT.



I've actually been looking at ATCEMS for after I get my medic.






Scary thought, huh?


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 24, 2009)

It would be a good career starter for you, IMHO. Again, its a great system, with good pay and awesome benefits. 

Have you considered MedStar???


----------



## Archymomma (Aug 25, 2009)

Just interviewed yesterday and they said the base pay for a basic was $9.00. He said that if hired the actual starting pay will be discussed with HR and will be based on previous experience. There is also 11% for after the first 8 hours and 15% for the over night hours (7pm-7am) if you work the 24 hr shift.

Not sure what the Medics base is.


----------

